# Jalaneme is hot.



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is all.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Well she will either be flattered or creeped out by this...


----------



## fischju (Jun 23, 2008)

Indeed

(To both previous posts)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

So is gizmo_gal,but I never said it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wait did I just say that.
Everyone run!!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

someone call chris handson


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never seen gizmo_gal so i cannot confirm or deny that statement. No need to call CH, she is 18.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> So is gizmo_gal,but I never said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*loads an automatic gun* Outrun this, Buddy-boy!!!

*opens fire*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Never seen gizmo_gal so i cannot confirm or deny that statement. No need to call CH, she is 18.


Neither has Eternal.

And thats what my profile says.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol. You said it in a topic before so thats what im assuming.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

I think BoneMonkey is the hottest girl.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I think BoneMonkey is the hottest girl.


...Okay....*resolves to keep a close eye on Eternal at all times, as he's officially mental....*


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess Gizmo has never seen BM before.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I guess Gizmo has never seen BM before.


No. I haven't. Only her avatar and thats what I was going on.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Isnt BoneMonkey a guy?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes she is...

...........NOT


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Isnt BoneMonkey a guy?


No.She is not a guy.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I think BoneMonkey is the hottest girl.


Then this joke is over my head.


----------



## da_head (Jun 23, 2008)

who's jalaneme?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe you can find a picture of her in the Temper pics section.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I think BoneMonkey is the hottest girl.



I have a pagina (penis/vagina)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much information. >_


----------



## Westside (Jun 23, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a he-pussy, or a man-gina.

Bonedonkey, don't make me he-bitch man-slap you.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 23, 2008)

What are Jalamene?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> What are Jalamene?


It's a kind of spread we use to eat our bread with. :3


----------



## da_head (Jun 23, 2008)

lol yeah now i see. i know ppl by their pic, not by name usually


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Her pic is a little Mii. Cutest Mii Ever.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my...


----------



## Rayder (Jun 23, 2008)

This thread is completely useless without pics.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 23, 2008)

issit


----------



## Rayder (Jun 23, 2008)

itiss


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

I have pics of BoneMonkeys man-gina.
Can I show them?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

_This user has been banned.

Reasonosting nude pictures._


----------



## moozxy (Jun 23, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> No one said no.
> Click the image to expand it and explore it.
> It's mega man-gina.
> Yes this is bonemonkey.Im that girl in the background.



*BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE
BOOOOOOOOOOOMBEEEEEEEER*


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 23, 2008)

OH MY GAWD


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 23, 2008)

CRAP Another mental image which will take time to get out of my head (talking about the the guy doing doing Megaman cosplay not the girl)


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HUYI1
This is her new youtube account , her previous account got suspended for no reason resulting is losing her (400? not sure) videos.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 23, 2008)

and me who thought that the man-gina was but a myth...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so...um...where does he shoot his energy beams out from  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? 
this thread mite scar me. so i gess ill stay a little longer.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 23, 2008)

RUN!! TOO HOT!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol Jalaneme looks a little like Tay Zonday when you look closely


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Jun 24, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Mr. Side is so funny.
Man, I miss you buddy.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 24, 2008)

lol i have a boyfriend but i guess it's cool i have some fans who love me


----------



## Man18 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite a few fans hottie.


----------



## fischju (Jun 24, 2008)

Jalaneme posted a picture of herself, I believe in a thread relating to glasses, has nobody else seen it?


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 24, 2008)

Considering she has almost 3000 posts, you can find that post if you're truly determined.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

This entire thread is wrong.


----------



## fischju (Jun 24, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Considering she has almost 3000 posts, you can find that post if you're truly determined.



I blame it on the photographic memory, not me being determined
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=879...p;#entry1199484


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

But she sure has a lot of gaming gear...omg


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

After looking at the pic I'd have to agree that Jalaneme is cute as hell!


----------



## Prime (Jun 24, 2008)

Jalaneme hot?

She wishes


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 24, 2008)

I demand pictures to prove it!


----------



## Defiance (Jun 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I demand pictures to prove it!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 24, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean it as "you found it because you digged through thousands of posts"; I was just saying if someone's truly determined s/he can find the picture after learning that she posted her pic. 

Is this any clearer than the original version? I hate writing long sentences but I keep do it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good memory FTW!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I'll just avoid expressing my opinion on this topic...
Take that as you will.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 24, 2008)

*waits for the Jalaneme Bikini Calender*


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 25, 2008)

Waiter!

Zere is a Jalaneme in my soup!


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

wtf @ this thread


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> wtf @ this thread


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 25, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> > wtf @ this thread


----------



## Man18 (Jun 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Waiter!
> 
> Zere is a Jalaneme in my soup!


I would have paid extra for Jalaneme in my soup.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 25, 2008)

Uhh... no thanks.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Waiter!
> 
> Zere is a Jalaneme in my soup!


Shhh, not so loud, or everyone will ask for one. 

*taps side of nose conspiratorily*


----------



## Harumy (Jun 25, 2008)

Jalaneme is so HOT!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

She is?


----------



## Harumy (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes!!! 
You should stalk her too! 
But only after me, ok?


----------



## xJonny (Jun 25, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> She is?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Yes!!!
> You should stalk her too!
> But only after me, ok?








 Not my type. I like Asian girls more. :3

Of course! I shall stalk you, master. :3


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread...

*UNFORGIVABLE.*


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

*EXACTLY.*


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 25, 2008)

*I KNOW, RIGHT?*


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)

I forgive you thread


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 26, 2008)

DOODS, shh!!! Her big muscular boyfriend is going to beat all you guys up if he reads this!

You people are like Paris Hilton, and thats... jeez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## apd (Jun 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








OMG is this his uncle ?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 26, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am asian.
Stalk me!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## TheStump (Jun 26, 2008)

does she work on PAL?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jalaneme was created in the UK so her stock setting are PAL


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Jalaneme was created in the UK so her stock setting are PAL



No NTSC love then?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm.. no.. that's not worth it >_>

WAIT! Can I run backups then?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 26, 2008)

3.3 Update bricks Jalaneme =/


----------



## Trolly (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not unless you mod yourself with CockroachManKey:



Oh yeah, I'd love to stick a 500-degree soldering iron and some molten lead there!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Waiter!
> 
> Zere is a Jalaneme in my soup!
> 
> ...



lol u lucky he don't know about this thread


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want a female stalker out to get you? :3 Haha. I occasionally like the non-Asian but it really mostly depends on the personality anyway...I just think some Asians are hot. XD (And no...not trying to be stereotypical or something.)

@Eternal Myst

But you're not female! D:


----------



## Man18 (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Girls are very hot.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i was referring to you not myself... XD and i guess guys have their personal preferences


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...um...were you saying that about Eternal? Or were you saying that I'm a guy? :3


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

urgh, never mind :S


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> urgh, never mind :S








 Still want a female stalker?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 27, 2008)

Me thinks me not female?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 27, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> > She is?


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> hey black girls *can be cute too.*



True, what happened to you? Fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down?


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that this was mean, but she got owned. True, pure, classic ownage.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiratai said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly tree???


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 27, 2008)

People, will you bloody set your gender somewhere, it's facking confusing.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> People, will you bloody set your gender somewhere, it's facking confusing.



how was it again
"on the internet all guys are guys, all girls are guys and all children are police agents"


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Hiratai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you haven't heard on that common saying.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> True, what happened to you? Fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down?



oh right, i guess that's why you are still a virgin and still very desperate? trust me i'm much more than you will ever be little guy.


----------



## Costello (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for ruining the thread, mr Prime.


----------

